
How To Enable Facebook Timeline Right This Second - kacy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/22/how-to-enable-facebook-timeline/
======
joejohnson
I followed these steps and it worked (cool, I guess) but then I was instantly
faced with some old conversations and relationships that I didn't want on my
wall. It appears that Timeline doesn't respect the Block settings already in
place...

I've since turned Timeline off again, but I'm afraid it will instantly turn
back on next week when this goes public. Does anyone know if this is the case?
Or will Timeline be an opt-in only option?

~~~
alexgartrell
Everyone will be getting Timeline, but if you'd like to send me a more
detailed email, I can file a bug for you.

[username]@gmail.com

------
gallamine
I'm pretty impressed. It looks cool, but actually seeing it with your own data
is neat - it's like taking a trip back in time. So many things I've forgotten
about!

~~~
Wistar
You may like intersect.com which has been around for about a year. You can
"scroll through" your life using a timeline control or through various
"storylines." Nicely crafted site.

------
cwe
Or: "How to prompt Facebook to fix this immediately"

~~~
maxwell
Not necessarily. Seems a smart way to get developers to verify their account
and run through the app creation process.

~~~
fname
That's exactly what it is. Looks like it will be live for everyone next week.
Once you make the change and publish it, however, it's only available to other
Dev-enabled FB profiles to see. Everyone else still sees the old profile.

------
timdorr
Note: If you remove the action from one of your apps, the timeline goes away,
as well.

------
mrtron
Off topic but unsure where to post:

How do I reach facebook with a security problem that I don't want to post
publicly? Is there an email address or can someone contact me? (email in
profile)

~~~
wouterinho
<http://www.facebook.com/whitehat>

------
pheaduch
Seems very similar to <http://erly.com>, a startup that just launched a couple
weeks ago. The difference is that Facebook builds an automatic timeline from
your data and erly you have to import everything manually from Facebook.

------
phragg
And adding my phone number / credit card to 'verify' my account will aide in
creating an app how?

~~~
aristus
It's like a captcha. You have no idea how many spammers and scammers want to
attack Facebook users and their data via trojan horse apps. Srsly. For a
taste, here's a paper by the FB security team:

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/ldg/a10-stein.p...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/ldg/a10-stein.pdf)

------
alorres
I'm not much of a fan of Techcrunch and their articles (same with Mashable at
times; I have my reasons), but this was great. I'll give Techcrunch another
shot at my news reading attention just because of this tut. :)

------
thekevan
I have all platform applications turned off to protect my privacy so I'll have
to wait for it becoming public.

~~~
abraham
The instructions have you create your own application so unless you plan on
stealing your own data you privacy will be fine.

------
danso
I "Liked" and commented on status updates that showed up on my wall before
that was an actual feature, but the friends whose updates I acted on didn't
get a notification. Will this be the case for when the timeline goes live?

I also noticed that you can arbitrarily add events to any point in your
timeline. So I guess FB is aiming to be a retrospective diary, too.

------
danso
Just a warning: the mobile app stopped being able to receive notifications,
which seems strange that it would be affected

